# Sorrysorry Dance by Akatsuki



## allegro (Sep 7, 2009)

A pop song dance
SORRY, SORRY - Super Junior from Korea 
Chapter 11


imitating comedians in Taiwan version ~
Chapter 11

konan Nagato Deidara Itachi Sasori Jetsu Kakusu Hidan Madara / Akatsuki (c)Naruto (c)Kishimoto


----------



## songcompiler (Jun 7, 2010)

kawaii!! !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SweetMura (Jun 11, 2010)

can't it be funnier?


----------



## Kelsey (Jun 11, 2010)

OMGGG SUPER JUNIOR AND AKATSUKI. UHHAMAZING <333


----------



## ShinoAburamefan (Jun 11, 2010)

Poor Zetsu.


----------



## Horan (Jun 11, 2010)

DUDE, I love this!
SuJu and Akatsuki =


----------

